# help needed



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

dont know if anyone can help me out on this one.

i have just finished respraying a few sections on the car as its on show at the 40th lotuscelebrations on the 23rd.

alls gone ok, so i was going to compund it all up and polish it, then i was speaking to someone i know and he said "dont bother i can do that for oyu i have got all the kit" great i thought so he came up yesterday evening and got on with it.

i had a little sleep on the sofa with my boy and left him to it, i woke up a while later, put my boy to bed went out and he had gone, the car was flat, covered in crap residue from what ever had been put on it and had loads of flat spots all over it.

now all i have got here is some g3, g10 and some super resin polish and a crappy two handle orbital polisher thats no good.

i really need someone who knows what they are doing to come and sort this out. 

after 10 mins of rubbing at things i was worn out and woman went off on one at me for over doing things, since the mini strokes i cant do much and find things very tireing quickly.

so i basically asking if there is anyone who can spare an hour or so to sort this mess out for me? i cant afford much as im not owrking but can offer copious amounts of good food, drink and some cash.

also a lot of free publicity at the lotus event on one of the big boards im having done for the car.

if you can help let me know by pm or email

bigsi


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Where are you bigsi?


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

sorry forgot to add that, abergavenny i am here all the time everyday, dont go far


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

reading some of your other threads thaught you had had it done


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

peter richards said:


> reading some of your other threads thaught you had had it done


did you actually take this time to read the post clearly?????????

the last time i did the car was two months ago, i ended up in bed for a week and a half after that, i learned my lesson bigtime about overdoing things.

as the car has been botched by someone in the past two days after i did the paint work it needs to be sorted out, i popped in here to ask for some help not for a comment that really bears no merit at all.

so look i try my best to do normal things everyday, most things i cant do some i can, the things i cant i have a bloody good try at and i do the best ican. occasionally i have to concede defete and ask for help, this is one of those times.

you try living through several mini strokes and see how life stacks up for you at the end of it.

all i asked for was some help, and i would pay as best i could, there something wrong in that?

i give in.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

bigsi said:


> sorry forgot to add that, abergavenny i am here all the time everyday, dont go far


That's a long way from me bigsi so can't promise anything (not for a week or more anyway). Hopefully someone a bit closer can help. Keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bigsi said:


> did you actually take this time to read the post clearly?????????
> 
> the last time i did the car was two months ago, i ended up in bed for a week and a half after that, i learned my lesson bigtime about overdoing things.
> 
> ...


wow all i made was an observation ,and yes i did read it properly thanks , maybe you should have asked before letting your mate botch it as you say .


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

bigsi said:


> did you actually take this time to read the post clearly?????????
> 
> the last time i did the car was two months ago, i ended up in bed for a week and a half after that, i learned my lesson bigtime about overdoing things.
> 
> ...


Not being funny m8 but an attitude like that people are not going to help you out and what Peter is talking about is when you posted last time about it and someone from newport said they were doing it......or am i wrong.

Ok, you could try PM'ing Welsh or Huw Pugh to see if they can fit you in somewhere.....worth a try.Or personally i would be asking your m8 to pay for the damages.........have you seen him since ?


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

its not an attitude but i have heard every type of nasty jibe,comment and quip under the sun since new years eve and since i got my car back, im short with it at the best of times and no longer take kindly to what i percieve as basically nasty comments in any form.

unfortunately my old brain doesnt work to good anymore so i do what i can with the limited skills i have now.

you gotta understand how damn frustrating it gets for me no longer being able to do most things myself anymore.

problem with a forum is that replies can be misconstrued as to their meaning which is what has happened and i apologise.

you have to bear with me, im doing the best i can.

bigsi


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi mate, What do you actually need doing, just the paint tidying up?


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

hi craig.

yes i spent yesterday afternoon and some of this morning just using my crappy random orbit thingy and some super resin polish, i got things shiny but you can see all the bad scratches etc where he went wrong.

i have done my best but its no where near where i would like.

i did try to get hold of the guy but his wife said that hes a bit worried hes peed me right off as he thought the car was laquered and its not hense the effects that it has done.

its mainly sorting out fine scratches done with some wet and dry and a compound-polish i think, im not sure someone needs to look at it and say"this is what needs to be done" i have tired to take pics of the scratches but they dont show on my 2mb camera

i have seen a comnplete kit on ebay that someone else posted a link to from germany so i am buying one of them as that will do for me to go on with . i wont get it in time for the lotus celbrations though.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Well your a bit out of the bush for me, about 30 miles I think, but I might be free next week some time if you want me to pop up and have a play with it. No promises I can fix it, but will give it a go!


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the offer craig, one of the other welsh guys has offered also i think hes closer than you not sure, i will let you know what happens

i just got one of these 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190141455099#ebayphotohosting

can someone give me a heads up on what pads are for what?


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Not too sure mate, but be carefully you dont damage the paint etc if its your first go with a rotary, some people have.

Anyway let me know, and if I'm free I'll pop up.


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the offers guys.

giarc is going to call me later today, he will arrange to do the car, what i plan to do is have him do mine and the wifes car once a month, gives me time to get the pennies together.

also hoping he can give me tips on using my setup when it arrives for inbetween care


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Nice one giarc :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

bigsi said:


> its not an attitude but i have heard every type of nasty jibe,comment and quip under the sun since new years eve and since i got my car back, im short with it at the best of times and no longer take kindly to what i percieve as basically nasty comments in any form.
> 
> unfortunately my old brain doesnt work to good anymore so i do what i can with the limited skills i have now.
> 
> ...


Bigsi, sorry to hear about your woes, if I had some spare time I would pop up myself! Sorry to hear about you getting Jibes and stuff re your car but you will not get any on hear and Peter (having met him) is not the sort of guy to be nasty/take the ****:thumb:


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

many thanks brazo.

yes it was just a misunderstanding on my part re peters post , i did apologise 

well i have got a polisher set up on the way, becuase of the weather i cancelled craigs visit up here today, and he didnt have much time, but im going to have him come and do a full detail soon for standard charges and then once a month until i learn to do it right myself.

however i have started collecting things already, and i have spoken with some traders and will be ordering lots off them after the lotus weekend.

the help here is fantastic and the information also, a good place you guys have here very informative

heres what i have picked up so far, well after a 5 min spree in town, im getting more today









the terry towles are only 1.99 for a big bundle of them and they make handy wipes, the microfibres are on sale here a pack of 4 large towels for 3.99 or two packs for £7

the srp was on sale so im getting two more today and there will be more polishing pads etc in store today those were the last so im off to buy a load more.

the two clear bottles are leather cleaning products i got when i had the car back, and they are the best when it comes to leather, a shampoo and then a leather conditioner/moisturiser i will get the brand for you all later.

all in all im off to a good start, just more to buy today


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I would try and keep the unsealed stuff off the floor wherever possible, as they will pick up any dust, dirt and grit up and then you will be rubbing this onto your paint soon after!

Microfibres are excellent on the paint as they collect pretty much every microscopic bit of dirt/polish/etc but then this works against you when you store them.

Tesco do resealable food bags which help in keeping your stuff fresh and away from said dirt and you cna label each bag too so that you can keep certain cloths/applicators for each different product as nothing worse than cross contaminating your products when detailing your car.

Any pics of the Lotus btw?


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

fortunately for me the conservatory doesnt get used much and woman is mental when it comes to cleaning, it had been cleaned in there that morning so there was no crap on the floor


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Bigsi, I possibly have a job coming off in your neck of the woods, not confirmed yet but several long chats and meeting person 1/2 way this weekend to inspect at least on of his cars, anyway if the job comes off I'd be more than happy to visit, spend some time helping you etc, in return for a coffee etc.


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Bigsi , im in Ebbw Vale If interested ?

Gareth


----------

